# FR: premier jour de/du



## Mnemosyne

_Dans l'histoire, demain est le..._
_A.  premier jour *du* printemps_
_B.  premier jour *de* base-ball_
_C.  premier jour *d*'été_
_D.  premier jour* de l'*école_

B ne va pas, non?
Il faut dire _le premier jour *du* baseball,_ non?

Et quant à C?
Est-ce qu'il faut dire _le premier jour *d'*été _ou _le premier jour *de l'*été_?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ninjin

A. it's ok
(B. "du base-ball" is better) Wrong -> "de base-ball"
(C. "d'été" is ok) Wrong too -> "de l'été", because these are the first day of summer, no?
D. "d'école"

In French, when you want to write _de le_ or _de l'_, you have to replace by _du_ or _d'_.
No change about_ de la_.

Edit : I'm saying a lot of stupidity. Thank thbruxelles.


----------



## thbruxelles

de base-ball, never du base-ball


----------



## Mnemosyne

!!! Mais pourquoi????

Pourquoi *d'été *et *d'école*?

Quoi???

Qui a raison, Thbruxelles ou Ninjin???


----------



## thbruxelles

these words begin with a vowel, thus d'


----------



## Mnemosyne

Mais pourquoi pas *de l'*?


----------



## thbruxelles

Another example, we wouldn't say premiers jours du tennis, but premiers jours de tennis.


----------



## Ninjin

thbruxelles said:


> de base-ball, never du base-ball



Oh, oui!
Je me suis encore emporté. _de_ est mieux.
Idem, pour l'été, je ne suis plus sur. _de l'été_ me semble mieux après réflexion.




Mnemosyne said:


> Mais pourquoi pas *de l'*?



"premier jour de l'école" means the first day of the school (its opening or something like that).
"premier jour d'école" means the first day of students in the school.
After thinking about it, I don't think to be wrong.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ahhhh, merci Ninjin de tes changements.

Alors, _*de l'*école_ veut dire le premier jour de l'école.
_*D*'école_ veut dire le premier jour que les étudiants retournent à l'école.

_*De l*'été_, c'est le premier jour de l'été.
Alors, _*d*'été_, ça n'existe pas?

Et dans le même esprit, c'est toujours _*du* printemps_, et jamais _*de* printemps_?

Et aussi, toujours _*de* baseball _ou _*de* tennis_, et jamais _*du* baseball _ou _*du* tennis_, parce que le premier jour de baseball ou de tennis fait toujours participer les gens?


----------



## marget

I've seen the expression "un beau jour de printemps"


----------



## Mnemosyne

Dieu.  Comment est-ce que ça s'explique, alors?  Tu est sûre de la source, Marget?


----------



## marget

Mnemosyne said:


> Dieu. Comment est-ce que ça s'explique, alors? Tu est sûre de la source, Marget?


 
Oui, je suis sûre de ma source.  J'ai trouvé cette expression dans un livre de français écrit par un professeur français.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
on dit bien "le premier jour de l'été" et "un beau jour d'été" ou "le premier jour du printemps" et "un beau jour de printemps"

Sans doute parce que dans le premier cas, le jour est bien défini et, dans le second cas, c'est un jour quelconque, un jour indéfini...

Sinon, "le premier jour du baseball" ou "le premier jour de baseball". Ce ne sont pas des expression que j'utiliserais, elles sonnent bizarres, même si je vois vaguement le sens :
"le premier jour DU baseball" serait _le premier jour du championnat de baseball_.
"mon premier jour DE baseball" _serait le premier jour de ma vie où je joue au baseball_.


----------



## marget

To me, "the first day of baseball" means the first day of the baseball season, the first day a game will be played in a given year. Maybe in French an extra word must be added to express this nuance.

Also, I understand "le premier jour de l'été" to mean "the first day of summer" and "un beau jour d'été" to mean "a beautiful summer day". I am certain that I will oversimplify things by stating the explanation I learned, but it makes sense: If we want to make a noun an adjective, we use "de + noun", as in the example a beautiful summer day - un beau jour d'éte.


----------



## TitTornade

So, "the first day of baseball" could be translated by "le premier jour du championnat de baseball" ou "le premier jour de la saison de baseball", you're right, I think an extra word is needed. 

You're also right concerning the way to make an adjective from a noun. "d'été" could be replaced by "estival"
"Un belle journée estivale" (it is odd to say "un beau jour estival"... I don't know why )
The same : "une belle journée de printemps" -> "une belle journée printannière"


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ok, Tilt a dit que, 
_"*le premier jour DU baseball*" *serait* *le premier jour du championnat de baseball.*_

Si c'est vrai ça, pourquoi est-ce qu'on a besoin d'un mot supplémentaire?  

*Le premier jour du baseball*, c'est pas ça, le premier jour où on joue un match de base-ball, ou le premier jour de la saison de base-ball?


----------



## OLN

marget said:


> To me, "the first day of baseball" means the first day of the baseball season, the first day a game will be played in a given year. Maybe in French an extra word must be added to express this nuance.
> 
> Also, I understand "le premier jour de l'été" to mean "the first day of summer" and "un beau jour d'été" to mean "a beautiful summer day". I am certain that I will oversimplify things by stating the explanation I learned, but it makes sense: If we want to make a noun an adjective, we use "de + noun", as in the example a beautiful summer day - un beau jour d'éte.



Très bonne explication. Passer par l'anglais permet de mieux sentir que _d'été_, _d'école_, _de printemps_ ont une *valeur d'adjectif*.
En anglais on utilisera une apposition.

Un jour de fête vs Le jour de la fête du muguet.
Un jour d'été vs Le premier jour de l'été.


----------



## TitTornade

Mnemosyne said:


> Ok, Tilt a dit que,
> _"*le premier jour DU baseball*" *serait* *le premier jour du championnat de baseball.*_
> 
> Si c'est vrai ça, pourquoi est-ce qu'on a besoin d'un mot supplémentaire?
> 
> *Le premier jour du baseball*, c'est pas ça, le premier jour où on joue un match de base-ball, ou le premier jour de la saison de base-ball?


 
(NB : I'm not Tilt   but TitTornade  )

I said "serait" because "*Le premier jour du baseball*" is not natural in French ! I feel the meaning, but we wouldn't say this ! I only explained the feeling I had about this sentence 

We say for example : "La première journée du championnat" when speaking about _football_.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Désolée, Tit Tornade!  J'ai fait mentalement cet erreur, et maintenant je l'ai faite pour de vrai!  Mais je sais bien que tu es Tit Tornade, et que l'autre gentil personne est Tilt, et que vous deux me donnez de très bonnes explications.  

Ok, alors, on ne dit ni _le premier jour *du* baseball_ ni _le premier jour *de *baseball._

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit qui est meilleur?

Merci!!!


----------



## OLN

C'est mon premier jour de/au foot.
C'est le premier jour de la saison de foot.
C'est le premier jour *du* foot à la télé. (pour cette saison particulière)


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ok, alors, il faut faire une des ces trois choses:
a.  ajouter *du championnat *(_c'est le premier jour *du championnat* de baseball_, 
     comme Tit Tornade a suggéré --- je crois que c'était Tit Tornade, et pas 
     Marget?)
b.  substituer *mon *à *le *(_c'est *mon* premier jour de baseball / c'est *mon* premier _
_     jour __au baseball_)
c.  ajouter *la saison de *(_c'est le premier jour de *la saison de* baseball_)
d.  ajouter *à la télé *(_c'est le premier jour du baseball *à la télé*_)

Merci, OLN.


----------

